# Piggy-Back ECU



## VSPURS

I'm having some mapping issues with my TT.
People that went to ADI last year will know that it ruined my track day.
Anyway, running through the gears hard really isn't a problem, so for the 1/4 mile it's fine, but dropping gears and planting it will 'on occassions' cut the power as the torque is way too high for the ECU to cope.
So, I'm looking at having to change the ECU or solve this issue by running a piggy-back ECU system. My question to you all is if anyone is running a system like this, and if so which one, etc etc . . .

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> I'm having some mapping issues with my TT.
> People that went to ADI last year will know that it ruined my track day.
> Anyway, running through the gears hard really isn't a problem, so for the 1/4 mile it's fine, but dropping gears and planting it will 'on occassions' cut the power as the torque is way too high for the ECU to cope.
> So, I'm looking at having to change the ECU or solve this issue by running a piggy-back ECU system. My question to you all is if anyone is running a system like this, and if so which one, etc etc . . .
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve


What makes you think its torque, are you sure it isnt just pulling timing due to knock or overboost?


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having some mapping issues with my TT.
> People that went to ADI last year will know that it ruined my track day.
> Anyway, running through the gears hard really isn't a problem, so for the 1/4 mile it's fine, but dropping gears and planting it will 'on occassions' cut the power as the torque is way too high for the ECU to cope.
> So, I'm looking at having to change the ECU or solve this issue by running a piggy-back ECU system. My question to you all is if anyone is running a system like this, and if so which one, etc etc . . .
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think its torque, are you sure it isnt just pulling timing due to knock or overboost?
Click to expand...

Personally, I've no idea, this is all I've been told.


----------



## Matt B

we need logs


----------



## Matt B

BTW Harry wasnt best pleased with the result on Saturday, I thought that vein in his neck was going to burst in the post match interview lol


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> we need logs


They say they've tried everything but the one thing standing in their way is the ECU!


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt;

Not considered just using a standalone ECU? DTA or similar?

<tuffty/>


----------



## VSPURS

<tuffty/> said:


> Not considered just using a standalone ECU? DTA or similar?
> 
> <tuffty/>


I'm being guided by them, which is why any advice from you guys would be very welcome.


----------



## TT Boycie

I used to run an emerald ecu in my Honda Elise. I know all the Audi powered Elise owners used these with great effect


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need logs
> 
> 
> 
> They say they've tried everything but the one thing standing in their way is the ECU!
Click to expand...

Can you get some of the logs then to publish ?


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need logs
> 
> 
> 
> They say they've tried everything but the one thing standing in their way is the ECU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get some of the logs then to publish ?
Click to expand...

I'll see what I can get tomorrow.


----------



## vstuning

We have been using DTA for many years and find it very good


----------



## VSPURS

vstuning said:


> We have been using DTA for many years and find it very good


Would you be able to post a link to the relevant product please?


----------



## vstuning

We are currently using this on a Turbochargerd paralell twin controlled by N75, have also used it on inline 4 and single cylinder.

http://www.dtafast.co.uk/S_60_PRO.htm


----------



## VSPURS

vstuning said:


> We are currently using this on a Turbochargerd paralell twin controlled by N75, have also used it on inline 4 and single cylinder.
> 
> http://www.dtafast.co.uk/S_60_PRO.htm


What is the cost and how easy is it to fit if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## vstuning

Some pictures for you

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 325&type=1


----------



## VSPURS

vstuning said:


> Some pictures for you
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 325&type=1


Cost? :roll:


----------



## vstuning

Bare ecu is in the region of £700-£800

We bought ours a while ago

As for fitting, that depends on your ability, definatly not plug and play.


----------



## VSPURS

vstuning said:


> Bare ecu is in the region of £700-£800
> 
> We bought ours a while ago


What else will be required?


----------



## vstuning

Loom

DTA are very helpful if you email or phone them.


----------



## VSPURS

vstuning said:


> Loom
> 
> DTA are very helpful if you email or phone them.


Thanks for your help.
8)


----------



## vstuning

http://www.dtafast.co.uk/Downloads/Downloads_Index.htm


----------



## caney

speak to Bill(badger 5) he's familiar with this,might be able to fit and map for you.mine made 566ftlbs torque btw with no issues :?


----------



## SilverFoxTT

I'm runnning the Trust / Greddy E-manage piggy back ECU on my 2002 TTR. I think you should get the same, then you can find out all about it and tell me how it works and how to set it up!!! :lol: :lol: 
I don't like having things on my car that I don't understand....... Good luck.


----------



## badger5

my badgerwagen ibiza racecar, 1.9t runs S60 DTA with drive by wire STC module.. >600bhp

works lovely..

I am not familiar with your build spec tho, if you could send me your spec, issues, maybe I can add some guidance for you perhaps.

my email is [email protected]

cheers
bill


----------



## VSPURS

badger5 said:


> my badgerwagen ibiza racecar, 1.9t runs S60 DTA with drive by wire STC module.. >600bhp
> 
> works lovely..
> 
> I am not familiar with your build spec tho, if you could send me your spec, issues, maybe I can add some guidance for you perhaps.
> 
> my email is [email protected]
> 
> cheers
> bill


E-mail sent over to you!
8)


----------



## Nathanho123

vstuning said:


> http://www.dtafast.co.uk/Downloads/Downloads_Index.htm


can someone please contact me i have emailed and called and also pmd i had replies the first day but have heard nothing for 2 days want to book a remap !


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nathanho123 said:


> vstuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dtafast.co.uk/Downloads/Downloads_Index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please contact me i have emailed and called and also pmd i had replies the first day but have heard nothing for 2 days want to book a remap !
Click to expand...

I'd spend my money somwhere that wanted my business.


----------



## Nathanho123

Wallsendmag said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vstuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dtafast.co.uk/Downloads/Downloads_Index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please contact me i have emailed and called and also pmd i had replies the first day but have heard nothing for 2 days want to book a remap !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd spend my money somwhere that wanted my business.
Click to expand...

what im starting to think mate.......


----------



## AwesomeJohn

It'll be expensive to swap over to Emerald, DTA etc. If you are looking to sort something quicker and cheaper you could go with an electronic boost controller, in effect you'll end up taking boost out at the point where it is spiking and causing your over boost problem and it will mean you are pulling a few ponies out of there but better doing that than going in to limp. Just my 10 pence!


----------



## badger5

Nathanho123 said:


> vstuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dtafast.co.uk/Downloads/Downloads_Index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please contact me i have emailed and called and also pmd i had replies the first day but have heard nothing for 2 days want to book a remap !
Click to expand...

who are you emailing?


----------



## Nathanho123

badger5 said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vstuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dtafast.co.uk/Downloads/Downloads_Index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please contact me i have emailed and called and also pmd i had replies the first day but have heard nothing for 2 days want to book a remap !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who are you emailing?
Click to expand...

a stuart i believe


----------



## ian222

Its not you bill, he is emailing vs tuning.


----------



## Nathanho123

yee sorry bill i just realised it might have looked like a quoted u then im talkin about vs tuning mate !


----------



## mk2zetec

I'm sure tha Emerald do a stand-alone ecu with a plug and play loom for 1.8t
I've run one of their ecu's for many years in mk2 escort with 2.0 Zetec.


----------



## Delta4

Epic thread revival :lol:


----------



## mk2zetec

Delta4 said:


> Epic thread revival :lol:


hows that happened!


----------

